# the thing above ur avatar



## jEEb (Dec 6, 2002)

i think we shoud be able to change it like the forums on esforces.com, we can change it to like sig maker for d2, or Da Boss for kivan. something like that what do u think?


----------



## neocat (Dec 6, 2002)

It's an interesting idea... hmmm... *coolcat scratches head*
maybe...


----------



## D2_ (Dec 6, 2002)

hmm..."the thing above your avatar" 
yeah that really narrows it down.


----------



## neocat (Dec 6, 2002)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Dec 6 2002 said:


> hmm..."the thing above your avatar"
> yeah that really narrows it down.


go to the site he mentions
and see a thread like this one
then see the titles under the nicks... they're cool


----------



## D2_ (Dec 6, 2002)

ah the titles u mean. although that isnt above ur avatar, it's below.
i thought i saw a option for that, or i could be mistaking it for some other forum


----------



## jEEb (Dec 6, 2002)

we should also have something like this

sig makers

D2 (have 400 and more posts)
Dark Cloud (have 200 and more posts)
SS Shagen (have 100 posts)
csplaya031 (newbie less than 100 posts)
something like that...... if u want

*NO SPAMMING TO GO TO A HIGH RANGE THO!!!!!*


----------



## jEEb (Dec 6, 2002)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> ah the titles u mean. although that isnt above ur avatar, it's below.
> i thought i saw a option for that, or i could be mistaking it for some other forum
> yea that.... i wanna be Mr. PiMpZorX
> 
> ...



yea that thread


----------



## DaRk ClOuD (Dec 6, 2002)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> we should also have something like this
> 
> sig makers
> 
> ...









 you put me under d2 in skill..thats just wrong dude


----------



## jEEb (Dec 6, 2002)

QUOTE(DaRk ClOuD @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Dec 7 2002 said:
> 
> 
> > we should also have something like this
> ...


im like so sorry but i just like d2's style a lot more

sig makers

D2 (have 400 and more posts)
Dark Cloud (have 401 and more posts)
SS Shagen (have 300 posts)
csplaya031 (250 posts)
"someone" (newbie sig maker")
something like that...... if u want

there ahh im good!


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Dec 6 2002 said:


> csplaya031 (newbie less than 100 posts)


Hmmm... I don't understand this because you have 380+ posts


----------



## KiVan (Dec 7, 2002)

if i am right a user can change its title at 1000 post.. but i have to ask alexander 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eehhe

coolcat check your profile


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> coolcat check your profile
> Taken from my profile
> CODEMember title:No Information


I don't understand you KiVan


----------



## demu (Dec 7, 2002)

Try to change "No Information" to something else


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

Now I get it... hehehe i'll be the master cat


----------



## demu (Dec 7, 2002)

It worked


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(demu @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> It worked


can you do it too?


----------



## demu (Dec 7, 2002)

Nope, only after 1000 posts as KiVan said


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(demu @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> Nope, only after 1000 posts as KiVan saidÂ


FWAHAHAHAHAHA! 
I HAVE THE POWER! 







 J/K
but true


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2002)

Lucky you coolcat


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> Lucky you coolcatÂ


----------



## jEEb (Dec 6, 2002)

i think we shoud be able to change it like the forums on esforces.com, we can change it to like sig maker for d2, or Da Boss for kivan. something like that what do u think?


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2002)

lol MASTER coolcat


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

CATS WILL RULE THE WORLD! 
get used to it hedgehog


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2002)

Thats what you think.
You're just a little pest compared to me little cat.
Besides I know that you spam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol im joking MASTER coolcat


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> Thats what you think.
> You're just a little pest compared to me little cat.
> Besides I know that you spamÂ
> 
> ...


Watch your tongue when you talk with MASTERS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j/k


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2002)

lol MASTER coolcat. 
NOTE TO SELF: Maby I should call him MASTER coolcat until I become a MASTER


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> lol MASTER coolcat.
> NOTE TO SELF: Maby I should call him MASTER coolcat until I become a MASTERÂ


You don't become a master... you become a GbaTemp Maniac, but you can change it to whatever you want


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2002)

So you can change MASTER to another name such as 'S COOLCAT SUCKS


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> So you can change MASTER to another name such as 'S COOLCAT SUCKS
> Yes, I could change it to something like
> CODEDICE IS A MORON


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2002)

or how about
SPAMMER
I'm not going to spam and I'd advise you not to spam anymore unless you want to be banned


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> or how about
> SPAMMER
> I'm not going to spam and I'd advise you not to spam anymore unless you want to be bannedÂ


I'm not spamming


----------



## demu (Dec 7, 2002)

You shure


----------



## jEEb (Dec 7, 2002)

i think 1000 is too damn much i think 500 should be cool?

and about the sig stuff cool cat the newbie one means ill make sigs for newbies with less thatn 100 post get it?


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> i think 1000 is too damn much i think 500 should be cool?
> 
> and about the sig stuff cool cat the newbie one means ill make sigs for newbies with less thatn 100 post get it?


Ohhhhhh... Now I get it!


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2002)

I think cats can be dumb at times


----------



## neocat (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 7 2002 said:


> I think cats can be dumb at timesÂ


----------



## dice (Dec 7, 2002)

Just playing about MASTER coolcat


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 7, 2002)

Come on guys, don't flame. You should all know better.
Topic closed.


----------

